# Piranha Eggs



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone knew if it was possible for me to get black piranha eggs from anywhere.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Still waiting to see......at least if there is a place that might have some


----------

